# Cheap LED Ringlight for Macro Photography



## surapon (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, If you can spare $ 35 US Dollars for great LED Ringlight as I do, You will have one of the Best Light support system for your Hobby , Macro Photography. Yes, Made In China, And I already use for more than 2 years with out any problem at all.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367778877&sr=8-2&keywords=neewer+macro

Another 60 LED Ring Light = $ 40 US Dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/Macro-Photography-Adapter-Pentax-Tamron/dp/B007OLC8MG?tag=crf-20


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, If you can spare $ 35 US Dollars for great LED Ringlight as I do, You will have one of the Best Light support system for your Hobby , Macro Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, If you can spare $ 35 US Dollars for great LED Ringlight as I do, You will have one of the Best Light support system for your Hobby , Macro Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, If you can spare $ 35 US Dollars for great LED Ringlight as I do, You will have one of the Best Light support system for your Hobby , Macro Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, If you can spare $ 35 US Dollars for great LED Ringlight as I do, You will have one of the Best Light support system for your Hobby , Macro Photography.


----------



## balaji (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello Mr. Surapon,

Does the Neewer Flash come with a Diffuser? Do you see the individual LEDs or a Circle of light in your photos. Can you increase the intensity of the light or is it just one setting. I know I cant expect more for $35 macro flash but just curious.

Thanks
Balaji


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2014)

balaji said:


> Hello Mr. Surapon,
> 
> Does the Neewer Flash come with a Diffuser? Do you see the individual LEDs or a Circle of light in your photos. Can you increase the intensity of the light or is it just one setting. I know I cant expect more for $35 macro flash but just curious.
> 
> ...


Dear Balaji.
No, This Cheap LED Ring Light( 2 Years ago-Old Technology) is can not Dim, and Do not have the Separated Diffuser ( It come with Build in Diffu.), BUT, We can turn on the whole ring light, or Just Left Side, or Right Side = Great for created Shade and shadow for Subject , which created 3D. Effected of the Photos.


" - 6 x Adapter Rings Included! (49mm/52mm/55mm/58mm/62mm/67mm)
-=Specially designed ring shape is perfect for MACRO photography (close-up).
-This light has a double-duty power supply design which allows you to use 2 x AA batteries or DC power
- This lighting unit provide a continuous lighting (not flashing), the continuous lighting allows you handle exposure easily.
-Also great for portrait photography."
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-Macro-Ring-LED-Light/dp/B0031AQ302?tag=crf-20

BUT for $ 40 US Dollars, You can get the Newer Version 25% more Light and CAN DIM/ Adjust the Intensity of Light too.

http://www.amazon.com/Macro-Photography-Adapter-Pentax-Tamron/dp/B007OLC8MG


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this information and your pictures Sir.

Have a great sunday Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2014)

Click said:


> Thank you for sharing this information and your pictures Sir.
> 
> Have a great sunday Mr Surapon.




You are welcome , Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
Have a great Sunday to you too.
Yes, This LED. Ring Light ( the New version is Stronger 60 LED not 48 LED, And Dimable too, But can not turn of the Left side or right side for Shade and shadow of the subject) and $ 10 more dollars.
Enjoy, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## balaji (Jan 6, 2014)

surapon said:


> balaji said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mr. Surapon,
> ...



Thanks Surapon


----------



## cid (Jan 7, 2014)

very interesting, maybe I'll give it a shot


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

cid said:


> very interesting, maybe I'll give it a shot



Yes, Dear Cid.
Cheap and Great Product for both Macro and some Close Distant Portrait Photography too. Yes, I have this LED ring Light for more than 2 years and I love them.
Surapon


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 7, 2014)

I've had that exact ring flash in my Amazon save for later cart for over two years now. The reports of it just firing on people is what scared me away.


----------



## surapon (Jan 7, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I've had that exact ring flash in my Amazon save for later cart for over two years now. The reports of it just firing on people is what scared me away.



Good Tuesday morning to my friend jdramirez.
"The reports of it just firing on people is what scared me away. " = ??= Sorry, I do not following the news of Amazon.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I've had that exact ring flash in my Amazon save for later cart for over two years now. The reports of it just firing on people is what scared me away.
> ...



I meant dieing... the phone changed my wording... quite possibly because I am misspelling dieing.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 6, 2014)

Dear Surapon, 

I wanted to let you know that I am taking your advice and am ordering the Newer Ring Light today. Thank you for bringing this product to our attention. I look forward to trying it out!

Cheers,

Vivid


----------



## surapon (Jul 7, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I am taking your advice and am ordering the Newer Ring Light today. Thank you for bringing this product to our attention. I look forward to trying it out!
> 
> ...



Dear Vivid.
You will happy about the usage of this LED. Ring Light, Special the Control of One side light only, to make the subject look 3D ( with Shade and Shadow of side light.
Good luck and enjoy the Cheap and great Macro Light + Short distant Portrait light with in 5 feet.
Surapon


----------

